# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Bibliothque pour reconnaissance faciale

## nadal1991

j'ouvre ce topic pour demand quelque chose a propos de mon projet qui consiste en la reconnaissance facial grce a un flux vido et extraction d'image pour traitement. 
Voila aprs m'tre un peu plus document sur mon sujet (reconnaissance faciale) j'ai trouv plusieurs bibliothque (sous C++) pour le traitement d'image (dont OpenCV qui m'a l'air d'tre une trs bonne ) mais bon vu que c'est un projet assez long et assez complexe; je voudrait vraiment avoir des avis sur quelles sont les 'meilleures' bibliothque sous C++ pour mon projet. 
Pour "Meilleurs" je dsigne surtout les possibilit de la bibliothque,l'activit de sa communaut(pour d'ventuelle aide bien sur ::lol:: ) et aussi sa clart pour avoir au final un code comprhensible et bien Construit d ailleurs je ne sais pas si il existe des biblio. ayant une "couche C++"(Orient Objet).

*Je prcise que c'est une application que j'ai a faire donc traitement de l'image a partir du flux Vido puis interrogation de la BaseDeDonnes pour comparaison avec les visage dj enregistrer le tous avec une belle interface . je prvoit d'utiliser "Qt(C++)" pour cre l'interface et interrog la base de donne mais il me faudrait dj une bibliothque de traitement d'image qui s'associera bien avec Qt.

-Donc si vous pouviez me donner le meilleur mlange pour mon Application (Traitement d'image + cration d'interface(avec Qt je prfre) + BaseDeDonn) le tous sous C++ bien sur ca m'enlverai vraiment une grosse pine du pied.
Merci beaucoup(et desol pour le long message  ::oops:: )

----------


## nadal1991

sinon pour peut tre plus de prcision sur mon dernier post voila les bibliothque que j'ai trouv alors la quelle vous parait la mieux taill pour mon boulot :

-OpenCV
-Cimg
-Vigra
-CxImage
-Torch3Vision
???

voila Merci

----------


## ToTo13

Regarde ce lien, c'est le site de la communaut de reconnaissance faciale. Tu verras leurs publications et dedans les outils qu'ils utilisent.

Sinon  ma connaissance (mais je ne connais pas tout... heureusement) il n'y a pas de grosse bibliothque oriente spcialement "Face Recognition".

OpenCV et QT sont parfois utilises, mais il semblerait que l'assemblage des deux puisse poser parfois quelques problmes.

----------


## nadal1991

merci pour ta rponse ! 
si y'a d'autre avis de la part de la communaut dveloppez n'hsitez pas ! j'en ai vraiment besoin  ::D:  ::cry:: !

Merci

----------

